# 40-20's



## numminummi (Oct 18, 2010)

Through this season i've heard 40-20 micro intervals being mentioned a lot. I know the purpose is top speed, but how do they compare to 3-5 min VO2max intervals? I would guess the neural aspect of 40-20's would be a benefit that normal VO2Max intervals don't provide.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

I sometimes use them as an alternative when, as you say, neuromuscular elements come into play, such as prep for team pursuiting, or points racing. Usually done in sets 5-minutes each.


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've mixed them in on climbs every so often; a 40 second surge followed by a 20 second rest...although it's hardly a 'rest' since I'm still climbing. Or I'll flip it around. It just depends on how I feel. It simulates attacking/counter-attacking on climbs pretty well. 

In the hill context, I usually do a set of 5 but on flats I'll do sets of 10. Hills just aren't that long here in the midwest...


----------



## numminummi (Oct 18, 2010)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> I sometimes use them as an alternative when, as you say, neuromuscular elements come into play, such as prep for team pursuiting, or points racing. Usually done in sets 5-minutes each.


Would the length of the sets determine if the workout is more VO2Max or more anaerobic? The people I know normally do 10 min sets.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

numminummi said:


> Would the length of the sets determine if the workout is more VO2Max or more anaerobic? The people I know normally do 10 min sets.


Well it's the intensity and duration that determines that, but even 5-min sets ridden at close to max intensity for the duration are still by far a dominantly aerobic effort.


----------

